# Device not supported



## Rsweepe (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey guys just purchased a 2012 Cruz LTZ. What devices are supported to plug into the USB port? I have an Android device and I know I plugged it in on my friends 2015 Chevy Cruze and it worked but this vehicle says not supported.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As far as I know, iPods and thumb drives. I wasn't aware that a Android device worked (beyond charging), but I guess it could work like a thumb drive - at least on some models.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> As far as I know, iPods and thumb drives. I wasn't aware that a Android device worked (beyond charging), but I guess it could work like a thumb drive - at least on some models.


My Android works for music playing on my 2014 via wired connection and of course Bluetooth. The older model systems may not support some of the newer devices or Android in general.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you're trying to play music from your Android device, I recommend getting the Bluetooth PDIM and installing it.


----------



## Rsweepe (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah basically I want to play music from my device. It hooks up to Bluetooth just fine. I could just use the stereo head jack but was just curious about the USB because it did work in a friend's Cruz. Is a newer model though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

@Rsweepe, the 2012's didn't natively support Bluetooth music. However, there is a GM solution if you don't mind a small modification. Follow the Bluetooth Stereo AUX link in my sig for more information.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Not sure what settings your android has, mine had setting to see the device as drive when you plug the device in a computer. Maybe you have that option on yours. I couldn't control the device just thought I had plugged in some type of memory.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

KitKat and later don't allow for showing as a drive letter on a computer. Google changed the interface so Android devices no longer show as FAT and FAT32 file systems, which is what your PC and the 2012 Cruze expect. The fact that Windows can treat Android phones as a pseudo-drive is due to the programming in the Windows shell (c:\windows\system32\shell.dll) vs. the native file system support found in the kernel (c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe).


----------

